# Regional Visa 491 and 494 Discussion



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ISCAH have uploaded the details for regional visa 491 and 494. 

*FAQ:*
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/RegionalVisasFAQs.pdf

*Presentation:*
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/RegionalVisa2019.pptx

*Path to Permanent Residence:*
A third new visa will be introduced from *16 November 2022* for persons who hold a subclass 491 or 494 visa at the time of application: 
*Permanent Residence (Skilled Regional) visa - Subclass 191*

*Visa Conditions:*
8578 – notify immigration of changes within 14 days
8579 – live, work and study only in a designated regional area
8580 – if requested to do so, provide evidence within 28 days
8581 – if requested to do so, attend an interview

Starting this new thread to discuss all the queries/confusions related to these new visa types.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

I am just wondering Can the Regional visa holder move between regional areas ? 

If yes, so then there is a chance that most of the visa holders will just dense on some specific areas and leave the other regional areas stay regional then ?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

After reading the whole thing especially the FAQs, that's the summary I got:

*If you get 491 or 494:
*
_If you think of trying to get a visa to come to Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, your visa will be cancelled!

If you mistakenly cross the border to Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, your visa will be cancelled and you may be detained or even shot by the border security!

If you dream of coming to Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, your first dream will be warned and 2nd dream will result in your visa to be cancelled!

If you somehow get on a plane and the plane flies over Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, you will have the chance to steer the plane away after warning from air traffic controller or your visa will be cancelled!

If you try to spell or write or say Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, it can be used as evidence and your visa will be cancelled!

If you die and you want to be buried in a graveyard in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, your visa will be cancelled!

If you ever think what life will be like living in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast, you will need to undergo mind-erasing or psychotherapy or your visa will be cancelled!

In conclusion, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane and Gold Coast doesn't exist for you or your visa will be cancelled!

_/satire


*Here's the serious summary: 
*
491 is basically 489 with a new name. So, that means it's not selected by points like 189 and one needs to be nominated just like 489 and 190, which means most regions will not invite most ICT, Engineering, Accounting and other guys as there is no ICT or Engineering or Accounting jobs in regional areas. But people like plumbers, Chinese speaking scuba divers, football referees, salon managers and hairdressers will get invite. In short, points won't make any difference at all and chances of 189 got reduced from 42K to 18K and 491 has no value for most pro-rata guys.

The worst part about that visa is, if you get grant, you need to ensure you live and work in regional areas for 3 years as if you manage to get 95/100 points and your EOI gets invited for 189, you won't get grant. You can't even ask for 190 or other visas either. *So, you either choose 491 or choose everything else.* 

In other words, as they mentioned, you need to do your due to regional areas for 3 years before you can qualify for any other visa and reading from it, if somehow you get the grant for 491/494 but decided not to live in regional areas, it may be taken against you if in future you decide to apply for other visas as you haven't complied for 491.

In summary, 491 sounds like slavery.

Before anyone jumps up and tells me, _*Hey: No one asked you to apply for Australian migration program if you hate it so much: Well no one asked to get exploited by employers either.*_


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Phong Vo said:


> I am just wondering Can the Regional visa holder move between regional areas ?
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, so then there is a chance that most of the visa holders will just dense on some specific areas and leave the other regional areas stay regional then ?


From what I have understand especially from FAQs is that you cannot move. You can appeal it for which they will review the case but chances of visa getting cancellation would be high as well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> After reading the whole thing especially the FAQs, that's the summary I got:
> 
> *If you get 491 or 494:
> *
> ...


Second that
Specially the end. People need to be aware.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

491 has been reduced from 16000 to 14000. It will get priority processing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveen ns (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm living and working in regional Victoria for the past 4 months and as you may know that now Victorian government asks minimum 3 months of employment in regional area. My qualifications which is BE electronics and communication, I'm now employed as a food production assistant, but my job duties include some troubleshooting and maintenance and operation of fully automated PLC and SCADA (my employer might help me more with Job Duties paperwork).
My doubts is will I be able to get skill assessed as Plant or production engineer 233513 which has a specialization in automation Control(I have studied 2 subjects in my BE ece about automation and control ).
And my job title here is Food production Assistant will that be a problem. Thanks for answering


----------



## Naveen ns (Dec 30, 2020)

..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Naveen ns said:


> I'm living and working in regional Victoria for the past 4 months and as you may know that now Victorian government asks minimum 3 months of employment in regional area. My qualifications which is BE electronics and communication, I'm now employed as a food production assistant, but my job duties include some troubleshooting and maintenance and operation of fully automated PLC and SCADA (my employer might help me more with Job Duties paperwork).
> My doubts is will I be able to get skill assessed as Plant or production engineer 233513 which has a specialization in automation Control(I have studied 2 subjects in my BE ece about automation and control ).
> And my job title here is Food production Assistant will that be a problem. Thanks for answering


EA would not assess you in 233513 with just 4 months employment experience. You do understand that you have to go through a CDR route to get assessed. Based on your qualification you might assessed as Electronics Engineer or Telecommunication Engineer or a Engineering Technologist. If you had 3+ years of experience with your current employer then EA would have been compelled you assess you as a Plant & Production Engineer.


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Can i work overseas for an overseas employer after getting 491?
Will file all my taxes in Australia and will live in Australia for 6 months a year.Might even rent a small house for year round and maintain a phone bill for a entire year.
However might or might not work in the nominated employment(Engineering technologist)
Will they think i am committing fraud cause i am working on an oil rig for a Saudi employer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arvind092 said:


> Can i work overseas for an overseas employer after getting 491?
> Will file all my taxes in Australia and will live in Australia for 6 months a year.Might even rent a small house for year round and maintain a phone bill for a entire year.
> However might or might not work in the nominated employment(Engineering technologist)
> Will they think i am committing fraud cause i am working on an oil rig for a Saudi employer?


You have to live and work in the regionals and earn Nearly 55k to qualify for PR
You cannot live on a rig in Saudi and claim that you are working in the regionals under 491
You will not get your PR when you apply
It’s bound to fail
Cheers


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to live and work in the regionals and earn Nearly 55k to qualify for PR
> You cannot live on a rig in Saudi and claim that you are working in the regionals under 491
> You will not get your PR when you apply
> It’s bound to fail
> Cheers


Thanks a lot mate.
You have been very very helpful.
I just dont see a job in my nominated sector in Australia.
But atleast i can tick off 491 off my list.
My only hope is 189 If i get an entry into a research program.i can push my points to 100 for 189.
Its now or never for me..


----------



## Naveen ns (Dec 30, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> EA would not assess you in 233513 with just 4 months employment experience. You do understand that you have to go through a CDR route to get assessed. Based on your qualification you might assessed as Electronics Engineer or Telecommunication Engineer or a Engineering Technologist. If you had 3+ years of experience with your current employer then EA would have been compelled you assess you as a Plant & Production Engineer.


Thanks broo


----------



## matdavidson (Nov 4, 2020)

expat4aus2 said:


> After reading the whole thing especially the FAQs, that's the summary I got:
> 
> *If you get 491 or 494:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info brother.


----------

